# [RISOLTO] non si apre google-chrome

## tornadomig

```
$ /opt/google/chrome/chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libcap.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

ciao a tutti! per cortesia, qualcuno mi sa spiegare cosa succede a google-chrome? che librerie mancano?

grazie!Last edited by tornadomig on Sun Feb 23, 2014 12:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tornadomig

ho risolto, uffah!

nelle use Flags globali in /etc/portage/make.conf avevo settato "-gnome", cosi' facendo glib-networking aveva -gnome. questo non mi faceva aprire google-chrome. tolto -gnome nel make.conf, reinstallato glib-networking e google-chrome e tutto ritorna alla normalita'. che menata, dico io.

libcap e' una dipendenza di chromium...

----------

## ago

Sei sicuro?Io ho net-libs/glib-networking[-gnome] e funziona.

----------

## tornadomig

@ago

ciao  :Smile:  eppure a me e' successo quello che ho scritto. in fase di installazione da zero o from scratch ho inserito [-gnome] in /etc/portage/make.conf e selezionato il profilo desktop/kde con eselect. quando sono arrivato al momento di emergere google-chrome dopo kde, si', e' emerso ma non si apriva. ho tolto -gnome e visto che dopo emerge -aDNuv @world compariva glib-networking con la use flag [gnome] color verde indicante che si reinstallava correttamente. alla fine di tutto google-chrome si apriva. invece prima non si apriva e a terminale indicava mancante le librerie libcap (ho visto poi che era una dipendenza di chromium). puo' essere? ora comunque va tutto. grazie!

----------

## sabayonino

utilizzate pulseadio ?

PS : mantenere settato -gnome nel make.conf e in

 */etc/portage/package.use wrote:*   

> 
> 
> www-client/chromium gnome
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tornadomig

@sabayonino

ciao  :Smile: 

no, io uso solo e sempre alsa. mi riconosce il chipset senza complicazioni e va bene cosi'. ammettoche mi piacerebbe provare jack ma non ci ho capito una cippa, scusate il termine  :Wink: 

posto il mio /etc/portage/make.conf per chiarire

```

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="userfetch parallel-install buildpkg"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j9 --load-average=25.85"

LINGUAS="it en"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel alsa"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc"

USE="qt4 nsplugin ffmpeg dvd tiff png svg pdf bindist mmx sse sse2 ssse3 icu nls unicode alsa truetype opengl vdpau xa xvmc minizip qt3support branding bash-completion qt4 gtk3 bluetooth"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/"

```

----------

## Onip

```

$ qfile /lib/libcap.so.2

sys-libs/libcap (/lib/libcap.so.2)

```

```

$ grep libcap /usr/portage/www-client/google-chrome*/*.ebuild

/usr/portage/www-client/google-chrome-beta/google-chrome-beta-33.0.1750.117_p1.ebuild:   sys-libs/libcap

/usr/portage/www-client/google-chrome/google-chrome-33.0.1750.117_p1.ebuild:   sys-libs/libcap

/usr/portage/www-client/google-chrome-unstable/google-chrome-unstable-34.0.1847.3_p1.ebuild:sys-libs/libcap

```

a questo punto direi che glib-networking e USE gnome non centrano niente. Dovresti capire perchè la dipendenza non ti era stata installata quando hai emerso chrome.

----------

## tornadomig

@onip

ciao e grazie dell'intervento! 

eppure dopo che ho corretto quello che ho scritto, ora funziona.

prima di scoprirlo, avevo emerso libcap tanto per provare. dopo (sempre da terminale) mi chiedeva udev (???) come dipendenza. al che ho tolto -gnome dalle use globali e il resto e' storia.

----------

